# uploading to Smugmug



## Gary Zim (Jun 2, 2009)

I am new to LR I have 2.3 installed. 
I am now shooting only RAW on my D9'.  I would really appreciate some help on 2 things...
1. what is the best / easiest way to upload from LR to smugmug?
I import as DNG and would like to export to smugmug in the highest possible quality jpeg so if family or friends want to print or view large they can
​2. what is the best way to manage importing.  I have been using PSE for years, and I really like that upon import it automatically makes a new folder named by date.. LR is just importing to my master folder \my photo's.

I have been working my way thru many tutorial video's and find them so helpful.  I realize that when I become more proficient with LR I will only need PSE 7 for adding text, real layering, cutting pasting, scene cleaning etc.

thanks mucho.

Gary


----------



## DonRicklin (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome, Gary.

Best way to SM is with Jeffrey Friedl's SmugMug plugin available at Jeffrey Friedl’s Photography Tech Posts Including LR Plugins

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 2, 2009)

Gary, Welcome.

As far as the importing, we're wandering a bit off-topic for a plugin thread, but:

Lr does offer many options in the Import dialog for naming/renaming files, and creating date based folder structures. I would be surprised if you couldn't exactly mimic whatever it is that PSE is doing. 

Explore the options offered in the Import Dialog, specifically  "Organize:" and File Naming "Template:".

And feel free to ask follow ups ..............


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 2, 2009)

Gary Zim said:


> I am new to LR I have 2.3 installed...
> 
> ...what is the best way to manage importing.  I have been using PSE for years, and I really like that upon import it automatically makes a new folder named by date.. LR is just importing to my master folder \my photo's.


You can import by date in Lightroom! Just select the on third line: Organize by date. There are different formats suggested.

And as you are new to Lightroom, The Starter Kit may be a nice reading for you...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 2, 2009)

If you don't see the Organize option in the Import dialog, you need to have selected either Copy or Move to a new location.  If you're importing in place, you can't Organize.


----------

